# banana shake



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

i just tried the banana shake on the ibs food board (heathers i think) and i dont knwo if i made it wrong or what, but its not good.anyone else have any recipes for shakes that are tummy friendly ?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If you can eat yogurt, I make a banana and fruit smoothie, with fiber powder about 3 mornings a week. Its one banana, a heaping cereal bowl of some kind of fresh or thawed, frozen fruit (I prefer mango, strawberry, and blueberry, but go to your own strengths), a serving of the fiber powder, and a scant cup of yogurt. Whip in a food processor or blender. You can add more or less of anything you like. Thin, if necessary, with milk, soy or rice beverage. If you use non-fat yogurt, it is a low cal breakfast.Hope you like it.Mark


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

thanks, no you say fiber powder, you mean like metimucil ??thanks


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

yes, like metamucil...you can use any kind you like or, obviously, none at all...i find that it helps compact my stools so it is an easy, and tasty, way to get it into my diet


----------

